# Errington's hypothesis



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Assumes that prey populations are ultimately regulated by competition among prey for predator free sites. Prey in excess of the number of available safe sites or territories either fall victim to predators or disperse.

Does this hypothesis support the numbers staging in both South Dakota and Canada? Also, this hypothesis tends to support the large amount of acreage that is being secured by the market hunters. The market hunters have to create "predator free sites" within their holdings in order to keep the birds around :eyeroll: .


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

2002 licensed waterfowlers: SD - 43,000; Sask - 23,000; ND - 65,000. Waterfowl have options and vote with their wings. The hypothesis makes sense to me based upon recent experiences in ND and Sask and reports from SD.

And I've always felt that excessive hunter demand and competition fuels the commercialization process (o/g, lease, buy). With less quality opportunities as a percentage of all efforts, those that can will "secure" their opportunities in one form or another, ala Texas. Anyone who believes the model played out in Texas or similar states won't happen here in full in time without some intervention is fooling themselves. Throw a little water on things to keep them good for everyone, or let the fire burn out of control eventually benefitting just a small percentage.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Looks like a pretty good theory that generalizes to a new class of predator/prey relationships.

M.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Resident & Non-Resident Predators :wink: Yeah !!!

Which would most States try to limit 1st ??? :roll:

Hey!!! I'm for some/more Limits on Residents too :-? in all States


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

The G/Os always appear to get their share first. Especially if you use the NR deer license allocations as a ND model.

At about $2500 per NR deer hunt a G/O can certainly lease much quality deer (and waterfowl for that matter) land. This is simply bonus money.

The rampant G/O land gobbling and the *constant pressure a G/O places on one area through an entire season *must be two of the greater issues facing ND.

The G/Os won in Texas, what will stop them in NoDak?

Residents in TX and LA are faced with hunting difficult to reach public land or over pressured public land or pay $$ on leases. The landownders who do not succumb to the G/O lease want $$ from the locals.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

bioman, absolutely. The effect is especially pronounced with weasels.


----------

